# Internal Threading.  What Single Point System To Buy?



## Crafted (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm thinking of buying a boring bar with index-able insert for single point threading.  I'd like to know your thoughts as to what brand to buy.  I would pay the price for a used USA brand.  However, I'm unsure of which insert systems are more popular and which are to be avoided.  I'm concerned about a good working tool and a tool that I'm likely to be able to buy inserts well into the future.  I'd also like to be able to buy a wide range of inserts.   Looking forward to your opinions.

Dave
Crafted


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 15, 2015)

I have one of these in 1/2" does id and od threads. you can get hreading and groving inserts for it. Arthur Warner also sales HSS inserts to fit it also.I need to get some HSS inserts soon, haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Crafted (Jul 15, 2015)

kd4gij,

It seems there are different insert systems.   I'd like to make things to fit my Atlas spindle.  I've got the Bostar AXA tool post system.  What brand bar and kind of inserts does it take?


----------



## Crafted (Jul 16, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I have one of these in 1/2" does id and od threads. you can get hreading and groving inserts for it. Arthur Warner also sales HSS inserts to fit it also.I need to get some HSS inserts soon, haven't gotten around to it.


I studied that site.  It helped to me understand these tools more.


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mesa tools, Google it


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jul 16, 2015)

http://www.mesatool.com/

good prices and decent shipping might get one


----------



## davidh (Jul 16, 2015)

there must be a good reason for not grinding your own hss or cobalt cutting tools ?     i always thought carbide was for high speed / higher horsepower / deeper cuts than most of our hobby machines are capable of doing,  did i not understand correctly ?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 16, 2015)

davidh said:


> there must be a good reason for not grinding your own hss or cobalt cutting tools ?



I can't think of one. 

Carbide will work fine on most hobby class machines, but you may not be able to take full advantage of it's capabilities.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 16, 2015)

Only lathe I have owned that didn't do very well with carbide tooling were my 7x machines. All I run on my current lathes is carbide (SB 8k and PM1340GT). But then it could be I'm just too lazy to grind tooling when my indexables are just too easy to use.


----------



## atunguyd (Jul 16, 2015)

Crafted, while I understand your concern about getting a tool that you will be able to buy inserts for in the future can I possibly add something. For a hobbiest you got to ask yourself how much internal threading you are going to do. I bought a no name brand internal threading tool just recently and a tray of 8 inserts. I can honestly say I think these inserts will probably last me the next 20 years. 

Remember internal threading is a pretty light operation and you don't take off all that much material so tool wear is going to be slow. Factor in the number of times you will do an internal thread and finally consider that each insert had three sides......


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 16, 2015)

I made one, used a 1/2" dia drillrod and a broken No. 6 tap, drilled a cross hole and a set screw hole, ground a threadform on the end of the broken tap, and made an ER50 collet holder for my lathe, threaded it 1" 10 to fit the lathe.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jul 16, 2015)

Like T Bredehoft I built my own.  Nothing fancy, a piece of .375" CRS drilled near end , 1/8" square HSS tool bit scrap ground to 60V slips thru it and is held by set screw coming in from end and top.  I have maybe $2 into it, I have used it since 2003 when I built it.  I can cut threads with it in a bore as small as .625".   It looks crude but has gotten the job done for me when needed.  I have made a few mistakes internal threading with it.  All operator error, a few licks with the diamond hone and back in business.   If I were doing internal threads all the time I might go carbide but for occasional use home built HSS is the ticket IMO.

In case someone wonders I have no problem with carbide, and I love my numerous Circle brand  solid carbide boring bars with replaceable inserts.  I also have numerous miniature Micro 100 solid bars , but for the half dozen times a year maybe that I internal thread my home built jobbie works just fine.

michael


----------



## GarageGuy (Jul 17, 2015)

I bought a boring bar from Shars that was made for internal threading.  It uses AG60 IR inserts.  It works great.  I cut more internal threads than external.

GG


----------



## bosephus (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a note about the mesa threading tool and ar warner inserts .

I had bought the mesa tool and a set of ar warner hss inserts to use in it ... I loved them both , the Mesa tool was very high quality ..and the hss inserts made easy work of thread .

The disappointment came later .... I broke one of my inserts by dropping it ... a call to ar warner proved to be disappointing .. the inserts was back ordered and they could not give me a definite answer on when they would be available again ... four months later they still show as unavailable .


----------



## roadie33 (Jul 17, 2015)

bosephus said:


> Just a note about the mesa threading tool and ar warner inserts .
> 
> I had bought the mesa tool and a set of ar warner hss inserts to use in it ... I loved them both , the Mesa tool was very high quality ..and the hss inserts made easy work of thread .
> 
> The disappointment came later .... I broke one of my inserts by dropping it ... a call to ar warner proved to be disappointing .. the inserts was back ordered and they could not give me a definite answer on when they would be available again ... four months later they still show as unavailable .



I have the same problem bosephus. If you find where to get some, let me know.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 19, 2015)

Think about getting a carbide bar for threading.  Stiffer and less likely to deflect, which can cause severe problems.

Downside is it costs a lot $$$. Which is why I didn't buy them....

Grizzly has a set that is decent and is a reasonable price. Even more reasonable if you can buy inserts on Ebay instead of from them....

http://grizzly.com/catalog/2015/main/688?p=688


----------



## joshua43214 (Jul 20, 2015)

hmmm,
I like the look of these HSS inserts. T15 threading inserts sounds like a real winner for good smooth threads and some M2 for roughing and interrupted cuts.
I might have to invest in some of these and see how they work. It will be interesting to see if these inserts are sharper than what I grind myself


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 21, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> ............ It will be interesting to see if these inserts are sharper than what I grind myself



Hey, if you are like me, can't sharpen anything sharp enough to cut mud!!!  It's worth it!  I haven't sharpen a threading insert in thirty years!  I'm very spoil to using ground threading inserts of many shapes for many different thread forms over the years!  

I too, been thinking of trying some of the T-15 HSS inserts.  Hate the idea of having to buy another tool holder for these inserts...


----------



## joshua43214 (Jul 21, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Hey, if you are like me, can't sharpen anything sharp enough to cut mud!!!  It's worth it!  I haven't sharpen a threading insert in thirty years!  I'm very spoil to using ground threading inserts of many shapes for many different thread forms over the years!
> 
> I too, been thinking of trying some of the T-15 HSS inserts.  Hate the idea of having to buy another tool holder for these inserts...



I am fortunate that I learned a correct way to sharpen knives as a kid, I have a pretty fair hand at it.

You almost have to make a pact with the devil to get a fair curve on T15, the stuff is ridiculously hard and eats up the soft grinding wheels needed to grind it. You can put a really nice edge on it though, the kind of edge you normally only see on high carbon steels like what is used in razor blades. Should make for a very smooth cut on just about anything. I normally regard it as useless for shop made cutters because plain HSS gets about as sharp for 1/10 the work. I normally just go from grinder to the machine with HSS or cobalt and only touch up the edge by hand for finishing tools.
Internal threading tools are a pain to shape, these look like a they might be an excellent investment and hassle saver.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 21, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> ......... I normally regard it as useless for shop made cutters because plain HSS gets about as sharp for 1/10 the work. I normally just go from grinder to the machine with HSS or cobalt and only touch up the edge by hand for finishing tools.
> Internal threading tools are a pain to shape, these look like a they might be an excellent investment and hassle saver.



I now have a K. O. Lee tool & cutter grinder I use to sharpen any tools with now, if an need comes up for special ground cutting tool.  Especially any internal threading tools!  At my older age, I don't have the steady hand and sharp eyesight I once had at younger age.  Magnifiers are now my best friend!


----------

